# Welly womble the tenrec



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are a few new photos of my Welly Tenrec, I think you will agree he is adorable, I know hes not a hedgehog but close enough
















having a nap


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Ohhh my gosh, those squinty sleepy eyes! I love Tenrecs. He is just too precious!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Fantastic!!!! I have never seen a tenrec before, I don't think anyone in Canada has them?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

So cute i love him hehe

We will be getting some tenrec's in the near future


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I LOVE TENRECS they annoint like hedgehogs but instead of contorting they foam up and wipe the foam on their paws, then rub it on themselves with their paws. I watched a few youtube vids ab out tenrecs. ALSO Does yours have a short tail like a hedgie? or a long one? AND WHERE THE HECK DO YOU GET YOUR COOL ANIMALS!?!?!?!?!?! You must have some sort of exotic connection or something I swear. I'm still in awe over your "Mutant hog" lol He is such a cute boy. Do they have quillings liek hedgehogs? I would assume they do... and do they have dry skin or other similarities in issues like hedgehogs? mites? that kinda thing? SO if something like mites popped up you would go with the same dosage as a hedgehog? and you would kinda treat them with the same remedies like a hedgehog? are they just as sensitive? I would think they would be....


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> So cute i love him hehe
> 
> We will be getting some tenrec's in the near future


.... And breeding?  ?!?!?!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the sleepy pics  Is interaction similar to hedgehogs or do they enjoy being handled more or less? They are really interesting


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love all the pics!  My fav is the one with the little tounge hanging out.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

How cute is he!! 

Is he a hedgehog tenrec? I am curious too about how similar they are to hedgehogs. Wherever did you get him?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    

love him!

thank you so much for sharing!
tenrecs are definitely on my list of must haves.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welly is so amzingly precious! I will never tire of his adorable little face. Such a little sweetheart!!


----------



## IowaMisty (Sep 21, 2009)

He is super cute! We have a trio of tenrecs that we're hoping will produce their first litters this Spring. I can't wait to hold some little tenrec babies!!! Lesser hedgehog tenrecs are very similar to hedgehogs, but they're also very different. It's hard to explain unless you're around them a bit. They're better climbers. They anoint differently, as someone mentioned. They do get dry skin like hedgehogs. Any animal could probably get mites if they're introduced to the cage via bedding or something. The males get this milky substance around their eyes when there's a female around. When they walk, they kind of wobble & they have cute little flat butts. They're generally much smaller than hedgehogs too. Their defenses are different. Hedgehogs tend to raise their quills when they're startled. A tenrec is less likely to raise quills. If they're scared or irritated, they're more likely to bite though....although we rarely see this happen. I think my husband was bit once when we first got them. Tenrecs seem to be pickier eaters. Also, pet hedgehogs should not hibernate....but tenrecs do... In the Winter, they go through "torpor", which is like hibernation, where they don't move around as much, don't eat much, don't drink much, etc. Tenrecs are pretty rare in the U.S. There's only a very small handful of breeders right now.

Misty


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Recently read an article where they seem to communicate by rubbing their quills together. They seem really neat!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah he is fab! here is a picture of him annointing, he sits on his bum and wipes it in his tail where it gets stuck and leaves him looking like a bit of a scruff








you can see his funny little tail flap on this one:









like iowamisty said they are like hedgehogs in lots of ways but also totally different. they dont really ball up ot huff at all and seem a lot more placid. welly has bitten me just once but he hung on and it hurt a lot! definately picky eaters and i think they dont eat anywhere near as much as hogs but do need more live foods and meat, he barely touches the cat food, he has branches all over his viv to climb on and he will hang onto your finger and could hang upside down (not that i would make him). i saw the thing about the rubbing quills but that was a different type of tenrec not sure if the lessers do it too, he does make a very quiet clicking noise though. 
here in the uk there are not many either but they are beginning to become more i have a few friends planning litters this year but i think i will be sticking with just one. i got him from a friend who has 2 breeding trios.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

He is adorable! <3



Hedgehog Grove said:


> So cute i love him hehe
> 
> We will be getting some tenrec's in the near future


Uh oh... my place may be a bit more crowded in the near future haha


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> Fantastic!!!! I have never seen a tenrec before, I don't think anyone in Canada has them?


I have been trying to locate a breeder of them, as far as I know, there was a ban on importing/exporting between U.S/Canada for hedgehogs, hopefully not tenrecs too. I want to check on that, it would be great to have that option if they have lifted it?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Iowamisty sounds like you will have plenty of interest for your babies!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> Iowamisty sounds like you will have plenty of interest for your babies!


I agree! They are cute little guys


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Welly is super cute!! I love the pic of him taking a nap.

A few weeks ago I was looking around on different breeder sites (really just looking at baby hedgie pics  ) on the HHC list and I came across some breeders that also had tenrecs in the US for anyone that was curious. I think they were in Florida...and sadly I am not anywhere close to Florida.


----------



## kellysquills (Mar 6, 2010)

I am also a lesser hedgehog tenrec breeder in the US. I currently own 7 of these wonderful creatures. They are so different from hedgehogs! They are born without quills unlike hedgehogs who are born with theirs. Can't wait to have some tenrec babies here!


----------

